# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Hormontherapie hat meinen Mann total verändert.

## Peter49

Hallo zusammen,

mein Mann ist schon etwas länger angemeldet im Forum, aber dies meidet er seit längerem wie vieles Andere auch. Von Monat zu Monat hat er sich verändert, er wird mitunter sowas von agressiv, aufbrausend und unausstehlich. Unsere Tochter greift er mitunter genauso so an wie mich. Wir sind zur Zeit mit den Nerven fertig, liegt dies alles mit der Hormontherapie zusammen.
Sexualleben findet schon lange nicht mehr statt wegen der Vorschädigung von den vielen OP's. Aber es wurden Zärtlichkeiten ausgetauscht, aber dies passiert nun auch schon lange nicht mehr. 
Dies alles kann ich akzeptieren, aber nicht den veränderten Menschen, nur noch agressiv und aufbrausend, sogar Freunde ziehen sich schon zurück.

Dazu kommen diese wahnsinnigen Hitzewallungen, wo er gar nicht mit klar kommt. Er hat schon Tabletten bekommen, aber die bringen auch nicht den Erfolg. 
Wer hat von Euch auch so ähnlich reagiert? Ich wäre und bin über jede Antwort "DANKBAR"

LG. Veronika

----------


## Helena

Oh je, Veronica,

da kommen zu den Sorgen, die man in so einer Situation eh schon hat noch solche obendrauf. Das tut mir sehr leid. Natürlich gibt es im Laufe so einer Erkrankung auch immer Phasen, in denen die Stimmung mal runter geht, das darf ja auch sein, aber was da passiert geht ja scheinbar über das normale Maß hinaus. 

Hast du mal überlegt dir selbst eine Gruppe für Angehörige zu suchen? Ich glaube solche Gruppen gibt es in jeder Stadt? Zur Not mal im Krankenhaus nachfragen? Das habe ich mir vorgenommen, falls ich mal in eine Situation komme, wo ich das Gefühl habe, ich  bräuchte mal einen  oder mehrere Ansprechpartner.

Vielleicht habt ihr auch einen guten, betreuenden Arzt, den DU mal ansprechen könntest, was du, auch für dich tun könntest?  Damit meine ich jetzt einen Arzt, der seine Erkrankung betreut, der dich aber auch kennt?  Wenn es da keinen gibt, zu dem du gehen möchtest, dann hast du vielleicht einen eigenen Arzt, dem du vertraust und mal die ganze Geschichte auf den Tisch auspacken könntest? 

Vielleicht kommen dies Stimmungsschwankungen von der Hormonbehandlung, aber vielleicht spielen da auch andere Sachen mit rein, die Psyche halt? 

Es ist ja von außerhalb gar nicht richtig zu beurteilen und es tut mir leid, dass ich keine bessere Hilfe sein kann. Auch die nächsten Angehörigen haben es manchmal gar nicht so einfach. Ich hoffe, du hast jemanden, mit dem du auch mal sprechen könntest.

Ja, leider, ich bin keine so gute Hilfe, aber ich wollte mich einfach melden. Ich finde aber, wenn es irgend geht, sollte der Ursache für dies Stimmung auf den Grund gegangen werden, vielleicht ist das ja zu ändern. Ansonsten hätte ich noch die Idee, dass dein Mann vielleicht einen Onkopsychologen aufsuchen könnte, wenn er da mitmachen würde? 

Tut mir leid, dass ich nicht mit mehr als nur einer Ideensammlung dienen kann.

Sei herzlich gegrüßt von 

Helena

----------


## Hvielemi

> Aber es wurden Zärtlichkeiten ausgetauscht, aber dies passiert nun auch schon lange nicht mehr. 
> Dies alles kann ich akzeptieren, aber nicht den veränderten Menschen, nur noch agressiv und aufbrausend, sogar Freunde ziehen sich schon zurück.
> 
> Dazu kommen diese wahnsinnigen Hitzewallungen ...



Liebe Veronika

Unter Hormondeprivation fühlt sich ein männlicher Körper von Innen an wie ein nicht ganz
 gefüllter Kartoffelsack. Bei manchen sind es vielleicht frische Jungkartoffeln, bei anderen 
überlagerte Mehlkartoffeln.
Zärtlichkeiten können da ganz schön schwierig sein.

Ich wurde zu Beginn meiner AHT darauf hingewiesen, dass ich beim Autofahren gewagt
überhole. Hab ich sonst nicht gemacht, aber mittlerweile hab ich die Verwandlung vom
wilden Stier zum drögen Ochsen über mich ergehen lassen. Geht ja nicht anders. Mann
wird stimmungsmässig eben rumgeworfen, und diese Hitzewallungen - Frauen wissen das -
werfen einen auch noch nach dem tausensten Mal immer wieder aus der Bahn.

ohne meine liebevolle Partnerin 0... Würde ich mir wohl vorkommen, wie ein geschlagener
Hund. Es ist schauerlich, was ein fehlendes Hormon über die Jahre mit einem macht.

Wenn Peter mit seiner Veränderung in die Isolation gerät, ist das eine schwierige Situation.
Nicht nur für ihn, sondern auch für dich, denn ohne Freunde wird das, was bei euch abläuft,
noch schwieriiger zu tragen.

Kurz: Peter braucht Hilfe. Das wird er aber, so wie Du ihn beschreibst, sich von Dir
nicht sagen lassen. Aber sein Arzt könnte das wohl sagen und gleich auch noch einen
Vorschlag/Überweisung machen, wo er hingehen solle, vielleicht auch mit Dir zusammen.
Und, falls ihr einer Glaubensgemeinschaft angehört: warum nicht mal zum Pfarrer
oder Imam?

Noch was: Auch wenn es nicht so aussieht, dein Mann braucht Dich, und ich bin mir 
sicher, dass er das weiss. Nur sagen kann er es nicht.


danke Dir und allen anderen Frauen, die ihren Partnern trotz dieser Veränderungen
Hilfe und Liebe geben.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein Mann ist schon etwas länger angemeldet im Forum, aber dies meidet er seit längerem wie vieles Andere auch. Von Monat zu Monat hat er sich verändert, er wird mitunter sowas von agressiv, aufbrausend und unausstehlich. Unsere Tochter greift er mitunter genauso so an wie mich. Wir sind zur Zeit mit den Nerven fertig, liegt dies alles mit der Hormontherapie zusammen.
> Sexualleben findet schon lange nicht mehr statt wegen der Vorschädigung von den vielen OP's. Aber es wurden Zärtlichkeiten ausgetauscht, aber dies passiert nun auch schon lange nicht mehr. 
> Dies alles kann ich akzeptieren, aber nicht den veränderten Menschen, nur noch agressiv und aufbrausend, sogar Freunde ziehen sich schon zurück.
> 
> Dazu kommen diese wahnsinnigen Hitzewallungen, wo er gar nicht mit klar kommt. Er hat schon Tabletten bekommen, aber die bringen auch nicht den Erfolg. 
> Wer hat von Euch auch so ähnlich reagiert? Ich wäre und bin über jede Antwort "DANKBAR"
> 
> LG. Veronika


Hallo Veronika,

unter der Hormontherapie wäre es wichtig zu wissen, wie hoch der *Testosteronwert* ist.
Besonders dann, wenn der Wert immer auf der Grenze liegt und nicht stabil tief genug,
kommt es zu diesen ausgeprägten Hitzewallungen und Stimmungsschwankungen
(Männer mit operativ entfernten Hoden kennen diese Probleme praktisch nicht...).
Ggf. können Medikamente dazu gegeben werden, um das abzufangen, das hängt aber 
von den Laborwerten ab.
Möglich wäre Cyproteronacetat, niedrig dosierte Östrogene, Remifemin plus etc.
Also: Testosteron sollte kontinuierlich unter 0.2 ng/ml sein, besser unter 0.1
Unter Umständen hilft ein Wechsel des Hormonpräparates

----------


## Gertrud

> Dies alles kann ich akzeptieren, aber nicht den veränderten Menschen, nur noch agressiv und aufbrausend, sogar Freunde ziehen sich schon zurück.
> 
> 
> LG. Veronika


Das kann ich sehr gut verstehen.
Ich hab nicht viel Erfahrung mit an Prostatakrebserkrankten.
Aber ein Mann hat einen bleibenden schlechten Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist eine Familie, das Ehepaar im Rentenalter, die lange erwachsene Tochter wohnt in einer Wohnung im selben Haus.
Der Mann hatte eine Prostata OP, die Ehefrau erzählte mir, der Ausgang der OP war nicht zufriedenstellend. Der Ehemann litte sehr unter seiner Inkontinenz, sie
als Frau störe dies nicht, aber ihn. Er berappelte sich etwas, nahm eine ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit an um sich abzulenken.
Aber dann bemerkte ich, als ich mehrfach zu Besuch war: Der Mann rastete mehr und mehr aus. Vor der OP war er ein ruhiger, friedlicher, etwas farbloser Mensch, der wenig sprach, aber gern arbeitete. Mehrer Male beschimpfte er seine Ehefrau übel und auch einmal die Tochter, er warf mit Gegenständen um sich, wirkte wie ein gequältes Tier.
Er war angepiekt und ungerecht.
Ich dachte mir: Eine Erkrankung ist für solch Benehmen keine Entschuldigung. Ich würd ihm jetzt den Stuhl vor die Tür stellen.
Es ist eine Zumutung für die Frau und die Tochter, das braucht sich niemand gefallen zu lassen.
Sicher ist das eine böse Erkrankung, aber die Angehörigen leiden auch ohne derartige Ausfallerscheinungen.
Jedenfalls wirkte er wie wahnsinnig oder sturzbetrunken, welches er nicht war.
Wär ich die Frau gewesen, dann hätt ich in den Spiegel geschaut und gesagt: Es gibt nicht nur eine Hand voll, es gibt ein ganzes Land voll!
Nun, wir haben kaum noch Kontakt. Der Satz "sogar Freunde ziehn sich schon zurück" trifft auch bei mir zu.
LG Gertrud

----------


## Briele

Hallo in die Runde,

Veronika, die den thread eröffnete, hat schon lange nicht mehr geschrieben und ich hoffe es geht ihr und ihrem Mann besser.

Liebe Gertrud ich habe überlegt ob ich zu Deinem Beitrag ein Kommentar abgebe oder nicht, und will es nun doch tun. 

Meinst Du, dass Deine Worte in irgendeiner Weise für Veronika oder andere Angehörige hilfreich sind? Das bringt doch keinen weiter, so wie Geschichten die man im Bekanntenkreis erlebt ja immer nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus dem Leben der Beteiligten sind.

Wenn ich jetzt meinen Senf dazu gebe, dann ist es um als Gegenbeispiel von meinem Mann zu erzählen. Er hatte über mehrere Jahre verschiedene Hormontherapien und seine Persönlichkeit hat sich überhaupt nicht in die Richtung verändert, die hier beklagt wird.

Nicht nur mir, auch ihm war aufgefallen, dass er “weicher” wurde, leichter angerührt, seine Augen konnten sich mit Tränen füllen, das Kinn leicht zittern wenn ihn etwas berührte. Nein, er war keine Heulsuse geworden, aber ich erlebte ihn auf eine neue Art und die gefiel mir durchaus. Er war ein selbstbewußter Mann und diese Veränderung machte ihm keine Probleme, ich hatte den Eindruck dass er sie als bereichernde Erfahrung erlebte. 

Menschen die eine Therapie machen müssen und mit ihnen die Angehörigen, können eh nur immer abwarten wie sich alles entwickelt. Wenn es schwierig, leidvoll wird, man darüber in einem Forum schreibt, dann hilft es einem keinen Millimeter weiter zu hören, was jemand machen würde, der nicht in der Situation ist: dass der Mann eine Zumutung ist, man sich das nicht gefallen lassen, den Stuhl vor die Tür setzen würde.

Den Spruch …..”es gibt nicht nur eine Handvoll, es gibt ein ganzes Land voll …. kannte ich nicht und mußte ich erst googeln. Nichts für ungut, den finde ich hier völlig daneben, vielleicht ist er in einem Forum, das sich mit Partnerschaftsfragen beschäftigt originell, hier nicht. 

Liebe Grüße
Briele

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Briele:

*"tough`e Ansage Briele, und plaziert.*

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Volkmar

Hallo Briele,
danke für Deine wohltuenden Worte.   Ich als selbst Betroffener entschied mich vor 16 1/2 Jahren ( gerade 55 J alt ) zur kompletten Hodenentfernung nach Prostatektomie und dem Bekanntwerden des Histologiebefundes.  Bis heute erfreue ich mich des Lebens, bin dankbar für jeden neuen  Tag und noch sehr aktiv.   Kann nur die Aussage unseres Urologen fs vom 30.4.2013 bestätigen. Mein Testosteronwert derzeit 0,14.
Gruß   Volkmar

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Hallo Gertrud,
  Hallo Reinardo!


*Was soll uns das alles sagen und was wollt ihr damit bezwecken?*

  @Gertrud und @Reinardo, wenn ihr doch ALLES:

*So in Schwarz seht: Medikamente, Therapien, Ärzte, Krankenhäuser,*
  dann haltet euch doch an die Naturgesetze der Tiere in freier Wildbahn.

  Denn nur in der Menschwelt gibt es für Tiere „Tierärzte“, die Frauchen oder Herrchen teuer bezahlen müssen, auf das es ihren Tieren Wohl ergehe. Die gibt es in freier Wildbahn für frei lebende Tiere aber nicht. Sterben dort die Tiere, sei es aus Altersgründen oder weil sie krank oder so extrem verletzt sind das sie qualvoll verenden, sagen wir Menschen ja auch nur lapidar: 

*„Das ist eben das Gesetz der Natur und natürliche Auslese!“*

  Doch ist es auf den Mensch so nicht anwendbar und auch nicht vertretbar!

  „Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied“ – man steht in der Eigenverantwortung wie auch in der eigenen Entscheidungsfreiheit.
  Wenn ich also in ein Restaurant gehe und mir hat das Essen dort nicht geschmeckt hat, dann war ich einmal da und gehe nie wieder hin. Suche mir ein anderes Restaurant. Gehe ich aber ein weiteres Mal, trotz der negativen Erfahrung hin, darf ich mich nicht beschweren, sondern bin mein Unglück selber Schuld. Schaue ich TV und mir gefällt das Programm was gerade läuft nicht und schaue es zu Ende ohne die Möglichkeiten zu nutzen: entweder umzuschalten oder gar den „Ausschaltknopf“ zu bedienen, - dann darf ich mich nicht übers Programm beschweren.
  Immerhin kann bei angeführten Beispielen es Hundert andere geben, denen das Essen, welches ich aß immer gut geschmeckt hat und das Fernsehprogramm welches mir missfiel, ebenfalls hundert anderen zugesagt hat.

  Genau so ist gleiches Prinzip auf: *Medikamente, Therapien, Ärzte, Krankenhäuser*
  anwendbar. Schwarzmalerei hilft niemandem weiter. Man kann auch nicht alles und alle über einen Kamm scheren.

  Natürlich gibt es gute und schlechte Medikamente, gute oder weniger gute Ärzte, Therapien, Krankenhäuser. Doch jeder von uns hat die Qual der Wahl sich neu zu orientieren und sich beraten zu lassen. Hat die Möglichkeit sich über dass was er nicht weiß zu Informieren auf vielfältige Weise. Viele Wege führen nach Rom, nur einer davon kann der Richtige sein.
  Es kommt aber auch vor das alle Möglichkeiten erschöpft sind und nichts Brauchbares gefunden werden kann, weil es diese Möglichkeit noch nicht gibt.

  Eigentlich sind wir doch alle aufgeklärt genug um zu wissen: „das Medikamente oder Therapien in jedweder Form positive Effekte erzielen, aber auch negative Nebenerscheinungen haben können. Folge- oder Dauerschäden ebenso nicht ausbleiben können oder nicht eintreten. Doch „Das“ alles unterliegt immer noch der „Kann-Bestimmung“, denn es muss ja nicht so passieren, aber es kann.“  Was bei Herrn x und Frau Y geholfen hat kann bei Patient Z genau das Gegenteil gebracht haben. Deswegen aber alles zu verunglimpfen finde ich fehl am Platze.

  Als mein Mann seine niederschmetternde Diagnose erhielt, das OP nicht mehr möglich, weil schon etliche Knochenmetastasen im Skelettsystem in verschieden Bereichen vorhanden waren, „unheilbar“ 
  alles nur noch Palliativ machbar ist, da war er 50 Jahre – jetzt ist er 52 J.
  Er hat der Hormontherapie nach Bedenkzeit gleich zugestimmt und ich, seine Ehefrau hat dem Unterfangen nachdem ich mich darüber informiert und wir uns gemeinsam beraten haben, habe dem nicht entgegengestanden. Wenn denn bezüglich der schrecklichen und niederschmetternden Diagnose und den Nebenwirkungen einer Hormontherapie, meine einzigen Sorgen geblieben wären darum: „Das die Kronjuwelen meines Mannes dadurch schrumpfen können, das Komma, das an ihm hängt auch an Größe verliert, er dadurch Impotent werden kann und eventuell auch Inkontinent ins Spiel kommt – glaubt mir, diese Sorgen hätte ich mit Leichtigkeit auf meinen Schultern und auch im Herzen tragen können. 
  Selbst wenn ihm Brüste gewachsen wären, dann hätte ich ihm lieber einen BH geschenkt, als darüber zu meckern. Man bedenke: „Wo viel Licht ist, ist auch viel Schatten.
  Unsere Familienplanung war abgeschlossen nach 5 Kindern, die jüngste Tochter wird bald 8 Jahre. Für mich als Frau an seiner Seite ist einzig und allein wichtig und hat oberste Priorität:

*Als da sind: * 
  Das Wissen zu haben, das Ärzte nur versuchen, experimentieren können mit den Mitteln die zur Verfügung stehen. Ärzte können keine Wunder bewirken, gerade und besonders im Fall von Knochenmetastasen, (weil das Allheilmittel dafür wurde noch nicht gefunden) dass müssen wir hinnehmen.
  Wichtig ist mir darauf das Augenmerk zu richten, dass bei allem was an Medikamenten verordnet und eingenommen wurde und wird, allen bisher erfolgten und noch kommenden Therapiearten die angewendet werden können, so wenig wie möglich an Schäden hinzukommt. Weil Schaden hat er durch die Ursprungserkrankung eh schon genug.  

*Die alte wie die neue Medizin,*
  hatten und haben Vor- und Nachteile. Jeder von uns hat die Möglichkeit auf die Stimme seines Köpers zu hören, der einem schon sagt, was ihm gut tut und was nicht.
  Was einem selbst stets die Möglichkeit gibt, bei bemerken von Missständen früh genug die Notbremse ziehen zu können. Genau so, nur auf anderem Wege muss ich mit den Dingen verfahren, wenn man die Verantwortung für einen anderen Menschen hat, der nicht mehr für sich selbst: „Entscheidungen“ treffen kann.

  In dem Sinne,
  allen noch einen schönen Restsonntag
  und einen guten Start in die neue Woche gewünscht.
  verabschiedet sich jetzt
  mit freundlichen Grüßen 
  Gerda

*Schmied Schmerz.*  Der Schmerz ist ein Schmied.
Sein Hammer ist hart;
von fliegenden Flammen
ist heiss sein Herd;
seinen Blasebalg bläht
Ein stossender Sturm
von wilden Gewalten.
Er hämmert die Herzen
und schweisst sie mit schweren
und harten Hieben
Zu festem Gefüge.

Gut, gut schmiedet der Schmerz.

Kein Sturm zerstört,
Kein Frost zerfrisst,
Kein Rost zerreisst,
Was der Schmerz geschmiedet.
  von: ©Otto Julius Bierbaum

----------


## Norbert52

Liebe Gerda,

sei laengerer Zeit schreibe ich hier fast nicht mehr.....aber Dein Beitrag spricht mir aus der Seele, und das wollte ich mitteilen.

Herzliche Gruesse und alles Gute,

Norbert

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Gerda, Hvielemi.

Ich kann Eure Argumente schon verstehen. Was bleibt Euch anderes auch übrig, nachdem die Therapien gelaufen sind (hoffentlich erfolgreich). Mir haben die Krankenhausärzte mit unnötigen Notfall-Operationen die Harnröhre kaputt gemacht, und ich muss einen Dauerkatheter tragen. Daran habe ich mich gewöhnt, finde das sogar in mancher Hinsicht praktisch. Man gewöhnt sich an Behinderungen, nicht jedoch an Schmerzen. Was mich und wahrscheinlich auch Gertrud von Euch grundsätzlich unterscheidet ist unsere fehlende Bereitschaft, uns mit Medikamenten und Therapien abzufinden, die schlecht sind und oft mehr kaputt machen als heilen. Die Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie sind enorm, unterschiedlich im einzelnen. Darüber wird gar nicht vorher aufgeklärt, getestet und mit dem Patienten besprochen. Der sieht nur die Spritze. Karton und Beipackzettel sind schon im Papierkorb. Es gibt Studien, die belegen bzw. deuten darauf hin, dass bei bereits fortgeschrittenem Krebs die Hormontherapie das Leben nicht verlängert sondern sogar verkürzt. Diese Studien werden verschwiegen. In manchen Fällen wäre eine Entfernung der Hoden (Orchietektomie) viel sinnvoller als jahrelange Hormontherapie. Aber daran verdient ja keiner. Je mehr ihr Euch mit den Details des Systems beschäftigt, umso mehr würde Euch klar, dass sehr vieles  nur von kommerziellen Interessen bestimmt ist. Wo es wirklich notwendig wäre zu forschen, da wird gar nicht geforscht, weil das Ergebnis unerwünscht, weil umsatzschädlich, sein könnte. Politiker werden von Lobbyisten in ihrem Abstimmverhalten beeinflusst. Nein, das ist wahrhaftig keine heile Gesundheitswelt. Da macht Ihr Euch etwas vor. Und da sollte man protestieren.
Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Lieber Reinardo!

  Deine Gegendarstellung möchte ich nicht unbeantwortet lassen. Denn ich möchte Gegenargumentieren. Einfach, - weil „ich – ich bin“ und mich nicht an anderen messe und auch nicht messen lassen.

  Ich bedauere für dich Reinardo, dass es dich persönlich so derart unglücklich getroffen hat, im Laufe deiner Behandlung. Anderen ist es eventuell mit allem besser ergangen oder haben andere Einbußen in Kauf nehmen müssen.. Trotzdem sehe ich, dass man, was einem selbst misslich passiert ist, nicht verallgemeinern kann und darf.

  Bezogen auf die Hormontherapie, was sie mit Männern macht und machen kann, dem will ich überhaupt nicht widersprechen. Die Auswirkungen oder gar Folgeschäden, bei dem einen mehr, beim anderen weniger, können nicht so wirklich von der Hand gewiesen werden. 

  Um nur mal am Rande über mich persönlich zu sprechen.
  Dank meiner 14-jährigen Odyssee die ich persönlich Ärzten und deren Fehldiagnosen zu verdanken habe, - habe ich eine ganz andere Sichtweise und Einstellung zu dieser Berufsgruppe. Daraus hat sich mein weiteres Lebensmotto entwickelt: „Solange ich nicht zum Arzt gehe, bin ich gesund und wenn ich was habe, helfe ich mir selber!“
  Bisher hat das sehr gut funktioniert. Das praktiziere ich heute noch so und mit geht es gut.
  Ich habe dadurch gelernt auf die Stimme meines Körpers zu hören und habe bisher gegen jedes Wehwehchen ein Kraut oder sonstiges Mittel gefunden, das mir geholfen hat. Trotzdem habe ich irgendwann einen superguten Hausarzt gefunden, der aber Hunderte von Kilometer von meinem Wohnort ist. Habe ich also etwas, wobei ich mir dann doch nicht helfen kann, dann kannst du mir glauben, ich komme dorthin und wenn ich auf dem Bauch dahin robben müsste. In Berlin lebe ich seit 13 Jahren, leider unglücklich, wie du ja weißt durch einen anderen Beitrag von mir. Hier habe ich keinen Hausarzt und will auch keinen. Dadurch habe ich auch gelernt, was Ärzte sagen zu hinterfragen, hole mir die nötigen Inputs dazu. Allein dafür bieten sich vielerlei Möglichkeiten.

  Diese Odyssee hat mich geprägt und geformt, zu der Frau gemacht die mein Mann an seiner Seite hat und die nicht nur mit Argusaugen über all dass was ihn und seine Krankheit betrifft wacht. Ich bin es, die die Fragen stellt, die mein Mann nicht stellt oder die ich für sehr wichtig erachte. Um Absicherung zu haben, ob das auch alles so ist, wie es uns gesagt oder angeraten wurde, bin ich auch nicht bange telefonisch an geeigneten Fachstellen mir Bestätigung zur Sache oder Input einzuholen. Ich bin es, bevor mein Mann ein neues Medikament einnimmt, oder eine Therapie in die engere Wahl zieht, die sich sofort Input einholt über Wirkung, Nebenwirkung, Folge- und Dauerschäden. Seit der Diagnosestellung bis heute lebe ich getreu nach dem Wahlspruch: „Wer lesen kann, ist immer klar im Vorteil“. Erst seit den letzten drei Monaten ist das Lesen etwas weniger geworden, da so flott kommt ja nichts „Neues“ nach. 
  Bin aber so immer auf dem Laufenden und kann mit Ärzten ect. auf Augenhöhe agieren.
  Was ich nicht kann ist, zu behaupten dass das alles aus mir nun einen Arzt gemacht, das wäre zu vermessen, aber sie merken, ich bin nicht in dem Bereich mit Dummheit geschlagen.
  Ich kann aber mit Fug und Recht behaupten das ich mich mit dieser Männerkrankheit fast besser auskenne, als so mancher Mann. Genau so gut weiß auch mein Mann über alles bescheid. Denn wir führen nicht nur eine gleichberechtigte Ehe, wir haben uns bisher auch noch nie belogen oder uns etwas verschwiegen. Warum also sollten wir ab Diagnose damit beginnen? Deshalb hat er auch Kenntnis von den schlimmsten Szenarien die eintreten könnten, aber nicht eintreten müssen. Den Kampf kämpfen wir auf gleicher Stufe.

  18 Monate sind jetzt seit Diagnose ins Land gegangen. Bisher war nichts dabei, bei all den Versuchen, das Knochenmetastasenwachstum zu stoppen, dass – was das oberste Ziel wäre.  Es ist alles feucht fröhlich weitergewachsen. Deswegen betreiben wir aber auch nicht „Vogelstraußpolitik“, genau so wenig sehen wir nur „schwarz“. Das war sicher in den Anfängen so, aber mittlerweile ist diese Phase lange vorbei. Wir haben gemeinsam wieder Freude am Leben und haben das Lachen wiedergefunden. Die Diagnose hat auch nichts am Ursprungsziel meines Mannes: Den 18.ten Geburtstag unserer Tochter erleben zu wollen – geändert. Für uns hat oberste Priorität, das nicht nur allein das Überleben, sondern die Lebensqualität die durch diverse Versuche erreicht werden kann. Die Rechnung sieht so aus: Überleben „JA“, Lebensqualität „JA“ – dafür lohnt es sich Experimente in Kauf zu nehmen. Solange sie, auch wenn sie keinen großen Erfolg bringen, aber nicht mehr Schaden anrichten als vorhanden. Darauf gilt immer zu achten.
  Aber es gilt auch, die Konsequenz zu akzeptieren: „Überleben ja, aber nicht um jeden Preis!“ 
  Nur die Hoffnung, die stirbt zuletzt!

  Fakt ist und bleibt Reinardo: „Wer sich eingehend informiert, bevor an einen Hand angelegt wird, der ist auch in die Lage versetzt, eine Behandlung oder eine Therapie einzufordern.
  Dieses Recht hat jeder! Sollte es abgelehnt werden: Dann muss gekämpft werden dafür. Wenn der Betroffene nicht den Mut oder die nötige Kraft hat, für sein Recht einzustehen und dafür zu kämpfen, dann sollte wenigstens die Partnerin oder der Partner die Ärmel hochkrempeln und für die gute Sache kämpfen. Ich habe schon zweimal gekämpft und gesiegt und tue es wieder, wann immer es nötig sein wird.

  So möchte ich mit den Worten meines Mannes an mich schließen:
  „Ich bin stolz darauf, dich an meiner Seite zu haben. Denn womöglich würde ich jetzt wohl nicht mehr leben!“

  Es tut mir leid (und ich entschuldige mich auch gern dafür) das ich schon wieder so lang getextet habe. Aber ich bin wie ich bin und kann mit meinen Erfahrungen, Wissen, Meinungen, nicht hinterm Berg bleiben. 

  Jeder hier im Forum, kann und soll von seinen Erfahrungen sprechen, den positiven wie den negativen. Was aber auch ein großes Maß an Objektivität von jedem Einzelnen abverlangt.
  Jeder kann und soll seinen Beitrag leisten mit Ratschlägen oder Hinweisen. Aber hier sind auch die Ratsuchenden gehalten, zu Hinweisen und Ratschlägen die sie erhalten haben, sich auf die lange Reise zu machen um zu erkunden ob es so für sie das richtige ist oder nicht.
  Oder ob es überhaupt so stimmt wie es einem dargebracht wurde oder ob es nicht doch noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt. Die Wege sind in ihrer Vielfältigkeit groß und weit.

  @Reinardo, was unser Gesundheitssystem anbelangt, da wollen wir uns nichts vormachen,
  das ist im Grunde kränker als wir es sind. Daran sind nicht die Ärzte schuld, da sind ganz andere für verantwortlich. Um hier nur noch kurz bei der Gelegenheit und passend auch zum Gesundheitssystem anzumerken: „Schlimm wenn man einen todsterbenskranken Menschen für 3 Wochen in stationäre Reha schicken will, obwohl die Primärbehandlung noch lange nicht abgeschlossen und wovon auch nicht erwartet werden kann das sie jemals abgeschlossen sein wird. Diese Person also überhaupt keinerlei Nutzen von einer solchen Reha hat, aber den Nachteil hinnehmen muss, das ihm kostbare Zeit gestohlen wird  Im Gegenzug andere Kranke, bei denen die Chance besteht entweder geheilt oder wenigstens wieder einigermaßen hergestellt werden können, denen wird eine Reha abgelehnt.“
  Daran sind aber Ärzte nicht direkt schuld.

  Genug für heut, Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.

  Ich wünsch allen nur das Beste
  Nehmt die Zügel in die Hand und gebt nicht auf,
  denn alles Negative hat in seinem Kern auch etwas Positives.

  Liebe Grüße
  Gerda

----------


## Gertrud

Hallo Gerda!
Ich finde Deine Einstellung, wenn eine Ehe intakt ist, wenn man ein Ziel hat, gemeinsam in dieselbe Richtung sieht, gut, richtig und bewunderungswürdig. Hut ab.
Und für manch einen, das wurde hier ja auch betont, sind die Standardtherapien ja auch geeignet.
LG Gertrud

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Es gibt Studien, die belegen bzw. deuten darauf hin, dass bei bereits fortgeschrittenem Krebs die Hormontherapie das Leben nicht verlängert sondern sogar verkürzt. Diese Studien werden verschwiegen...


*Mein lieber Reinardo,
*ja diese Studien werden verschwiegen, wie sehr viele andere Studien, die irrelevante Ergebnisse gebracht haben. Bei Hormonentzungstherapie (ADT) hat sich früher Einsatz, in vielen Meta Analysen, als leicht vorteilhaft erwiesen. Metastasierten, symptomatischen Patienten eine ADT zu verweigern, nur weil man der Meinung ist diese würde sein Leben möglicherweise verkürzen wäre zumindest ein ärztlicher Kunstfehler. Für mich schon fast an unterlassener Hilfeleistung heranreichend! Bei entspr. asymptomatischen Patienten kann man die ADT auch verzögern, dass darf und muss der Patient aber selbst entscheiden!

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Lowroad:-

Deine Antwort   "ja diese Studien werden verschwiegen, wie sehr viele andere Studien, die irrelevante Ergebnisse gebracht haben"    ist etwas sibyllisch. Allerdings spricht auch Strum in seinem Primer auf Seite 145 der englischen Ausgabe hinsichtlich der ADT in fortgeschrittenen Fällen von einem "obvious flaw in treatment strategy".   Aber es ist wohl nicht gut, diese Thesen hier zu diskutieren, weil Angehörige damit desorientiert werden könnten. 

Wir werden sicherlich noch Gelegenheit haben, diese Fragen im Unterforum  Hormontherapie  zu besprechen. Als Leibowitz-DHB-Veteran habe ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen gemacht. Einschlägig dazu gelesen habe ich insbesondere Walsh und Tribukait, die beide  eine dezidiert abweichende  Auffassung über die Wirkungsweise der Hormontherapie vertreten als die derzeit praktizierende Urologie. Vielleicht schreibe ich dort darüber mal in einem neuen Thread,  und Du versuchst dann, die Fehler in deren Thesen aufzuzeigen. Aber jetzt bin ich mit meinen Gedanken schon ganz in Spanien, die von Dir in Aussicht gestellte Lebensverlängerung durch Vitamin D  zu erfahren.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Gertrud

Hallo Reinardo! Ich hab hier gelesen: Wenn der Arzt es nicht anbietet, dann ist das ein Kunstfehler. OK, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Wenn der Patient nicht will, dann will er nicht. OK, seine Entscheidung. Weil, man hat es ihm nahegelegt. Und Prostatakrebs ist kein Schnupfen. Soweit hab ich das verstanden.
Vieles zeigt die Zeit, viel Erfahrung mit Hormonen bei Greisen scheint es ja noch nicht zu geben. Und bei zunehmender Lebenserwartung wird es wohl auch hier im Forum mehr Anfragen steinalter Männer geben. http://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/639...inoms-im-Alter
Und nun denk ich mal zurück an Hormone bei "a) Schnupfen und b) Grippe".
Ich blende zurück, als die Anti-Babypille aufkam. Euphorie. Aber: Auch da Stimmungsschwankungen und Nebenwirkungen, die sich durch andere Präparate und Hormonkombinationen abmildern liessen. Eine Entwicklung über Jahrzehnte. Und es gab diese Kontraindikationen wie Thrombosen etc... Mal abgesehen von Frauen, die sie kategorisch ablehnten, vielleicht weil ein Papst dagegen war.
Dann meinten plötzlich die Frauenärzte, dass Frauen in und nach den Wechseljahren Hormone nehmen sollten, drängten den Frauen die Rezepte auf. Die Euphorie der Ärzte wurde geringer, bei Raucherinnen gab es grosse gesundheitliche Probleme und auch ansonsten...
So wechseln bei einfachen Beschwerden, die keine todbringenden Erkrankungen sind, mit der Zeit die Ansichten und Medikamente.
So ähnlich war das auch bei Krebs, mit zuerst in Deutschland sagte der von meinem Vater geschätzte Hackethal: Man könne Krebs mit einem Hormonmedikament "Suprefact" "Buserelin" zum Stillstand bringen, das wirkte wohl im Kopf. Das war revolutionär! Das Medikament ist in Deutschland jetzt nicht mehr auf dem Markt, ach, ja, doch, aber als Veterinärmedikament "Veterelin oder Receptal", aber weltweit noch sehr preiswert zu haben. Von Spanien (auch als Nasenspray) bis Indien. Und nun gibt es effektive Medikamente, Hormontherapie, auch mit einigen Nebenwirkungen, aber der Patient muss das nehmen wollen.
Andere warten auf neue Medikamente, die es in USA schon gibt. Hoffentlich bringt es Erfolg.
Dabei fällt mir noch der sehr unterschiedliche Preis auf. 3 Monate Babypille kam etwas über 20 Mark. Veterelin kostet 100 bis 200 Euro. Der Urologe sagte eine 3 Monatsspritze Eligard kostet 600 Euros. Vielleicht ist das durch die Inflation begründet, vielleicht sind die Herstellungsweisen auch sehr unterschiedlich. Ich als Laie meinte bis jetzt: Hormone kommen billig aus der Retorte. Was für ein Denkfehler. In Chemie war ich immer nur ausreichend.
LG Christl

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Christl

Erst mal eine Bemerkung zur "Hormontherapie" bei Prostatakrebs:
Eigentlich ist es eine "Anti-Hormon-Therapie" (AHT), das heisst, man unternimmt alles, 
dass das Hormon Testosteron nicht mehr in die Krebszellen gelangen kann.




> Vieles zeigt die Zeit, viel Erfahrung mit Hormonen bei Greisen scheint es ja noch nicht zu geben. 
> http://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/639...inoms-im-Alter


In dem verlinkten Artikel steht glasklar und völlig unwidersprochen:




> *Symptomatische Metastasen erfordern eine sofortige Hormontherapie*.


Genau das sagte auch Prof. Hackethal:




> ... sagte der von meinem Vater geschätzte Hackethal: 
> Man könne Krebs mit einem Hormonmedikament "Suprefact" "Buserelin" zum Stillstand bringen, das wirkte wohl im Kopf.


Buselerin ist weiterhin zu haben, es gibt aber neuere Medikamente gleicher Art und Wirkungsweise
 ("im Kopf"), die den Testosteronentzug aber schneller und weitergehend herbeiführen. 
Buselerin, Leuprorelin und Goselerin sind Vertreter der gleichen Gruppe. 
Sie werden meist als 3-Monats-Depotspritze in die Bauchdecke verabreicht, 
oder neu als wiederentfernbare 1-Jahres-Kapsel. 

Die Nebenwirkungen wie Hitzewallungen, Verstimmung, Körperfettzunahme 
kommen nicht von den Medikamenten selbst, sondern von deren Wirkung, also dem Testosteronentzug. 
Dieser dient, wie schon Hackethal richtig sagte, dazu, dem Krebs den "Treibstoff" zu entziehen: 
Ohne das Hormon Testosteron kann der Krebs nicht weiterwachsen. 

Bicalutamid_Tabletten kannte Hackethal noch nicht: 
Das unterbindet das Testosteron nicht, womit die Nebenwirkungen viel geringer sind, 
sondern verhindert, dass die Krebszellen das Hormon aufnehmen können. 
Der Effekt ist derselbe: Die Krebszellen können nicht weiterwachsen.


*Hauptsache ist*, die "Symptomatischen Metastasen" zu bremsen, oder einfacher gesagt, *
die Schmerzen wegzumachen.* 

(Denselben Effekt hat die Orchiektomie: Da schneidet man die Quelle das Testosterons weg, 
also beide Hoden, was den Nachteil hat, dass es nicht rückgängig gemacht werden kann.)




> Andere warten auf neue Medikamente, die es in USA schon gibt.


Jene Männer die "auf neue Medikamente warten", bekommen diese erst, wenn die 
"alten" Medikamente von Buselerin bis Bicalutamid nicht mehr wirken. 
Diese Neuen aus den USA, Abirateron und Enzalutamid, sind nun auch hier zu haben.
Abirateron tut das gleiche wie Buselerin, nur eben sehr viel besser und sehr viel teurer,
während Enzalutamid das gleiche viel besser und viel teurer tut wie Bicalutamid-Tabletten, 
nämlich die Aufnahme des Testosterons durch die Krebszellen verhindern, 
sodass die Zellen ebenfalls "verhungern". 




> Ich als Laie meinte bis jetzt: Hormone kommen billig aus der Retorte. 
> Was für ein Denkfehler.


Das ist kein Denkfehler.
Das wirklich teure am Medikament ist meist nicht die Herstellung, sondern die 
bis zu zwei Jahrzehnte dauernde Entwicklung samt umfangreicher Studien, 
bis das Medikament auf den Markt kommen kann. Auch mitbezahlt werden muss
das Risiko der Forschung an Medikamenten, die es nie auf den Markt schaffen,
denn sonst würde niemand forschen.
Das lassen sich die Pharma-Firmen dann einige Jahre vergolden, bis der Patentschutz
abgelaufen ist und weniger teure Generika auf den Markt kommen. Deswegen gibt
es z.B. Bicalutamid im Original als 'Casodex' und unter einem halben Dutzend
anderer Namen als genau gleich aufgebaute und gleich wirksame Generika.


Liebe Christl,
denk bitte daran, was Hackethal sagte:
Mit der AHT bringt man den Krebs zum Stillstand.
Das heilt nicht, aber reduziert die Schmerzen nachhaltig.

Hvielemi

----------


## Gertrud

> denk bitte daran, was Hackethal sagte:
> Mit der AHT bringt man den Krebs zum Stillstand.
> Das heilt nicht, aber reduziert die Schmerzen nachhaltig.
> 
> Hvielemi


Huhu, ich hab das verstanden. 
ich kann aber meinen alten Herrn nicht dahingehend beeinflussen, dass er die Therapie will.
Klappt nicht. Der will seinen Istzustand nicht gefährden, meint 1 Schlaganfall reicht, jammert sowieso seit Jahren über Hitzewallungen, Übelkeit etc.
Ist unnütz darüber zu debattieren. Er geht auf den 92. Geburtstag zu und ist verkalkt.
Ich helf ihm schon, renn mir die Hacken ab, bin seit 7 Jahren oft bei ihn, seit drei Jahren 7 Tage die Woche, hab nie Urlaub.
Alles nach der Arbeit und seine Rechtsgeschäfte führ ich auch noch nebenbei.
Und such nach Lösungen für seine Probleme. Er ist nicht bereit sich solch Spritze geben zu lassen.
Du siehst aus leidvoller Erfahrung was kommt, willst dem alten Zausel helfen.
Der lebt aber im Hier und Jetzt, denkt nicht an gestern, nicht an morgen und findet sein Schicksal erträglich, weil seine Tochter ist so nett und so dusselig und kümmert sich täglich stundenlang um ihn. Sein Leidensdruck ist nicht sehr gross.
Der will wie seine Vorväter, an die er sich erinnert, heimgehen und interessiert sich für heutige Medizin nicht die Bohne.

Das andere ist: Hormone sind nicht der wahre Jakob. Sag ich als Frau mit derartiger Erfahrung.
Ich war auch skeptisch mit den alte Weiber Hormonen. Und behielt Recht. Das Zeugs ist problematisch.

Nun ist das mit dem AHT ja für Euch Kranke keine Kannbestimmung sondern bittere Notwendigkeit.
In der Not frisst der Deibel Fliegen.
Und genau da tut Ihr mir wahnsinnig Leid.
Mag ja sein, dass die 2. und 3. Generation dieser AHT besser ist, genau so war es mit der Pille.
Und die 1. Generation heute billig genug für die 3. und 4. Welt.
Aber ich möchte, dass es endlich Heilung gibt, anstelle an Menschen herumzuschnippeln und sie mit Chemie vollzustopfen.
Eine Krücke bleibt eine Krücke, auch wenn sie heute Gehhilfe heisst.
Ich wünsch mir, dass sie endlich Krebs heilen können, dass Lahme gehn und Blinde sehn.
Ich seh den medizinischen Fortschritt als unzureichend an.
Ich versteh ja, dass viele von Euch mit den Behinderungen akzeptabel leben können. Viele Frauen waren ja auch mit der Pille zufrieden.
Etliche aber litten, für sie war es nicht das Nonplusultra.
Und ich finde, die Medizinmänner sollen nun endlich mal Leistung bringen.
Man sollte sie für Gesundheit bezahlen und nicht für Krankheit.
Ich bin Aussenstehende, ich verlange für Euch Perfektion.
Ihr seid mir viel zu bescheiden.
Was solls. Du kannst meinen alten Herrn nicht ändern und ich nicht die Medizinmänner.

----------


## Gertrud

Hier zeig ich mal aus Jux was Buserelin = Veterelin alles kann: http://www.pharmazie.com/graphic/A/75/8-00975.pdf

Es findet auch beim Tierarzt zur Einleitung der Ovulation am 10. bis 12 Tag der Läufigkeit von Hündinnen Verwendung.

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Christl

Ich weiss, dass Du enormes leistest, um Deinem Vater zu helfen.
Dafür gebührt Dir und vielen anderen Töchtern und auch einigen Söhnen
grosser Dank. Viele hier, die jetzt noch forsch Beiträge schreiben,
werden eines Tages in die Situation kommen, auf Hilfe und Liebe
ihrer Angehörigen angewiesen zu sein. 
Deine Geschichte ist ein Lehrstück darüber, 
was man mit dieser Krankheit im Umfeld auslöst.




> Huhu, ich hab das verstanden. 
> ich kann aber meinen alten Herrn nicht dahingehend beeinflussen, dass er die Therapie will.
> Er ist nicht bereit sich solch Spritze geben zu lassen.


Dein Vater braucht sich keine Spritzen geben zu lassen, auch nicht ein kleines Implantat, das bei
Nichtgefallen wieder rausgenommen würde. Es reicht, ihm täglich eine Bicalutamid-150mg-Tablette
zu verabreichen (z.B. 'Casodex'). Wüden die Nebenwirkungen die Schmerzlinderung überwiegen,
lässt er die Tabletten weg, und gut ist. Nehmen die Schmerzen überhand, nimmt er eben 
die Tabletten wieder. Du kannst sie ihm als Tabletten gegen die Knochenschmerzen anbieten,
ohne die Unwahrheit zu sagen, denn sie reduzieren das Testosteron nicht, sondern schirmen
die Krebszellen dagegen ab, dass sie nicht mehr wachsen und dadurch Schmerzen machen können.
Dieser unsägliche Urologe soll sie verschreiben, Du besorgst sie, und dann kann dein 
Vater jeden Tag aufs neue entscheiden, ob die Schmerzen oder das Schlucken einer
Tablette schlimmer sei.

So einfach ist das, wenn man nicht bedenken muss, was in 10 Jahren sei.





> Der lebt aber im Hier und Jetzt, denkt nicht an gestern, nicht an morgen und findet sein Schicksal erträglich, 
> weil seine Tochter ist so nett und so dusselig und kümmert sich täglich stundenlang um ihn. 
> Sein Leidensdruck ist nicht sehr gross.
> Der will wie seine Vorväter, an die er sich erinnert, heimgehen und interessiert sich für heutige Medizin nicht die Bohne.


Na gut, das zeigt, dass Du ihm eine grosse Hilfe bist, wie es einst die Angehörigen zuhause
am Krankenbett der Vorväter waren. Doch wenn der Leidensdruck steigt, 
was leider bei diesen Knochenschmerzen zu erwarten ist, hast Du die Bicalutamid-Tabletten 
bereit, was die Vorfahren nicht hatten. Ob diese Hilfe "heutige Medizin" sei, ist ja egal.
Heimgehen wird er ohnehin an was anderem, denn an Knochenmetastasen 
stirbt man nicht so schnell, die tun vor allem weh, und immer öfter unerträglich weh!
(Ich hab keine, ich kenn das nur aus den Berichten hier im Forum und vom Grossvater)





> Nun ist das mit dem AHT ja für Euch Kranke keine Kannbestimmung sondern bittere Notwendigkeit.


So ist das für Deinen Vater auch, wenn seine Knochenschmerzen zunehmen.




> In der Not frisst der Deibel Fliegen.
> Und genau da tut Ihr mir wahnsinnig Leid.
> Mag ja sein, dass die 2. und 3. Generation dieser AHT besser ist, genau so war es mit der Pille.


Ach, "wir" müssen Dir nicht wahnsinnig leid tun. Die meisten von "uns" arrangieren
sich über Jahre mit ihrem Krebs und machen das Beste aus den, was noch bleibt.
Was die AHT angeht, war die erste Generation die Orchiektomie, also Kastration
mit dem Skalpell. Die ist heute noch gut und leistet im Grunde dasselbe wie die
von Deinem Urologen empfohlene 'Eligard'-Spritze der 3. Generation. (Das ist Leuprorelin,  
also dasselbe wie 'Lucrin', das ich trotz Medikamentenüberempfindlichkeit gut vertragen habe). 
Die Nebenwirkungen kommen, von wenigen Ausnamen abgesehen, nicht vom Medikament, 
sondern von der Wirkung des Testosteronentzuges.

Doch diese Wirkung  gibt es nicht mit der Bicalutamid-Tablette, 
deshalb sind da deutlich geringere Nebenwirkungen zu erwarten.




> ... ich verlange für Euch Perfektion.
> Ihr seid mir viel zu bescheiden.


Danke, dass Du für uns "Perfektion" verlangst. Nur von _wem_ soll das verlangt werden?
Selbst wenn man das Multimilliarden-Budget der Pharma-Indstrie vervielfachen würde, 
müssten "perfekte" Therapien erst mal angedacht, entwickelt und getestet werden,
bevor sie uns bzw. unseren Söhnen verabreicht werden.
Wir haben dieses Jahr Enzalutamid und Abirateron bekommen, Alpharadin kommt, und
unsere Söhne werden dereinst von Krebs-Impfungen profitieren, für die wir heute in 
randomisierten Studien als Versuchskaninchen dienen dürfen - oder eben nicht.
Es wird besser werden, aber sterben müssen wir dennoch irgendwann - aber nicht von 
vermeidbaren Schmerzen von Knochenmetastasen in den Wahnsinn getrieben werden!




> Was solls. Du kannst meinen alten Herrn nicht ändern und ich nicht die Medizinmänner.


Ist auch nicht nötig:
Dein alter Herr wird schon sagen, wenn er mit den Schmerzen nicht mehr zurechtkommt.
Und diesen Urologen brauchst Du höchstens noch, um ihm ein Rezept abzupressen.
Dazu reicht der PSA-Wert von einigen Hundert, ganz ohne Nachmessung.

Dass Dein Vater in ein Haus gehört, wo es auch medizinische Betreuung gibt, 
und dass Du selbst mal Entlastung brauchst, wag ich nur grad mal anzudeuten.


Ich wünsch Euch alles Gute, und
carpe diem!

Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Gertrud

"Selbst wenn man das Multimilliarden-Budget der Pharma-Indstrie vervielfachen würde, 
 müssten "perfekte" Therapien erst mal angedacht, entwickelt und getestet werden,
 bevor sie uns bzw. unseren Söhnen verabreicht werden."

Hallo Hvielemi!
Ich hab nachgedacht und drüber geschlafen.
Wieso muss das diese schwerfällige Pharmaindustrie sein?
Die basteln inzwischen technisch an neuen Organen aus dem 3D Drucker, damit wollen sie die Organspende abschaffen.
Lasst sie doch neue Prostatas und auch Wirbel und Rippen gleich mit herstellen.
Warum lassen Laserstrahlen nicht den Krebs in der Prostata zusammenschmelzen?
Wieso können sie nicht per Laser das Testosteron in Hirn oder Hoden ausschalten?
In Amiland werden jährlich Millionen Jungrüden zwangskastriert, da könnte man neue OP Techniken schnell herausfinden. Und es gibt dann auch genügend an Prostata erkrankte alte Rüden, an denen man diese Methoden verfeinern kann.
Weiter: Alternativmedizin. Das sind ja nun meist "Nahrungsergänzungsmittel" geworden.
Aber sie können z. B. Infektionen lindern oder dem Knochenabbau entgegenwirken. Interessierte stellen sich ihren Cocktail selber her.
Warum übernimmt keine Firma das, brauchbare Kombipräparate zusammen zu stellen?
Weiterhin, mal so ein Beispiel: Es wurden vor Jahren zig Medikamente vom Markt genommen, Neuzulassung zu teuer, dazu gehörte Strophantin, ein bewährtes, Herzinfarkt verhinderndes pflanzliches Mittel. Das gibt es in Deutschland nur noch homöopathisch. Wer Strophantin möchte, der muss nach Frankreich fahren, da gibt es das in der Apotheke.
Welche alten Folianten geben Auskunft, was alten Männern früher half, bevor man wusste, dass manche auch Krebs bekamen?
Ihr macht Eure PSA Studien, packt sie in Exeltabellen und es ist bestimmt nicht angenehm auf so einen neuen PSA Wert zu warten.
Ich hätt da wenig Lust zu, Infinitesimalrechnung, Kurvendiskussion ist lange her, dass ich das in der Schule hatte.
Ich hab mir aber mal einen Vorher/Nachher Vergleich von meinem alten Herrn gemacht, der war ja voriges Jahr noch "begnin" mit 90 Lenzen.
Also, was hat sich denn geändert?
1. Er hat nun ständig Harnwegsinfektionen, bekommt häufig Antibiotika, meist Cipro, was seinen Knochen, Gelenken und Sehnen nicht bekommt. Er hatte diese TURP 2 Mal,   
    und diesen Katheter aus Latex oder Silicon.
2. Er ist unselbständig geworden durch den Umzug ins Heim, vor 1 Jahr fand er sich in seiner Wohnung sturzgefährdet gut zurecht. Da war er King.
3. Er ernährt sich nun völlig ungesund, fast nur noch Süsses, kaum Festes, kaum Obst, Gemüse. Vor 1 Jahr aass er ganz normale Normalkost.
4. Er war aktiv, nun lässt er alles auf sich zukommen.
5. Er war lustig, nun ist er ruhiger, manchmal traurig.
6. Er ging mal vor die Tür. Jetzt will er weder in den Garten noch auf seinen Balkon. Frische Luft, igitt.
7. Er nahm lange Jahre Enzyme zur Verdauung, die Ärztin im Heim hielt sie nicht für nötig, wurde abgesetzt.

So, alles was mir auffiel, das hat mit Pharmaindustrie nichts zu tun.
Ich las, dass in den letzten 25 Jahren die Überlebenszeit Krebskranker nicht gestiegen ist.
Aber Pharma hat in dieser Zeit enorm an Stellenwert in der Onkologie gewonnen.
Wenn ich mir dagegen die Verhütung ansehe, Pille, 1 Phasen, 2 Phasen, dann auf einmal ein massives Brainstorming anderer chemischer und nicht chemischer Methoden, dann die Renaissance, Modernisierung des Kondoms wg. Aids... Da ist nun viel mehr Vielfalt auf dem Markt.
Ich versteh noch immer wenig von Prostatakrebs, aber es gibt Haustier und Raubtier, hormonabhängig und unabhängig und wahrscheinlich noch etliche Unterarten.
Aber das Behandlungsschema verläuft immer von erwischt, beobachten bis zum Tod mit wenig Varianten gleich ab. Diagnosestellung und Behandlung.
Von A nach B nach C.... Ist eigentlich nur eine Frage, wie lange Zeit man hat um dem nächsten Stadium zu entgehen.
Und diese Denkweise scheint mir falsch zu sein, gestattet eigentlich keine echte Heilung. Da ist der Systemfehler.
Andersrum dargestellt: 95 % der über 90jährigen sollen Prostatakrebs haben. Da ist nicht etwa die Frage nach den 5 % ohne Prostatakrebs, nein, was haben die 95 % denn richtig gemacht?
Sie sind doch genau so erkrankt, wie die PSA Test Beobachter. Wie das bei meinem Vater war, das hab ich oben aufgeschrieben. Und dann gibt es da im Fernsehen so einen alten Rollstuhlfahrer mit Krückstock, der viel qualmt und gern seinen Senf dazu gibt. Dann gab es da einen weit über 100jährigen, der noch am Flügel stand und Operetten sang. Und diesen unfreundlichen Herrn, der ständig Kritik übte, meist über Bücher... Solch Herren sollte man überprüfen, was sie denn anders machen, wo doch 95 % der steinalten Männer auch betroffen sind.
Doch ich hätt sehr gern Veränderungen, Heilungsmöglichkeiten, echte Heilung für die Männer.
Ich überlass das Denken wieder den Pferden, wo die Stuten Buselerin bekommen, damit die Zeugung von Fohlen treffsicher erfolgen kann, so ein Deckhengst ist viel gefragt, teuer und der Deckakt muss termingerecht erfolgen und aufgrund der Kosten Erfolg haben...
Lieben Gruss Christl

----------


## Peter49

Hallo zusammen,

nach langer Zeit melde ich mich mal wieder. Peter geht es gut, wir haben gemeinsam mit den Ärzten gesprochen, dies war auch sein Wunsch. Er hat zur Unterstützung gegen die Hitzwallungen ein Medikament bekommen und es geht besser. 
Es gab auch einige Gespräche, Peter hat einfach panische Angst uns irgendwann verlassen zu müssen, was er nicht möchte.
Wir genießen nun wieder die Zeit die uns bleibt, er sagte gestern noch zu mir....ohne Dich würde ich es nicht schaffen.

Es gibt auch schon wieder einen Lacher, denn Peter ist Zwilling und heißt Peter - Hermann, bekommt er mal wieder einen Tick, dann sage ich nur. Hermann Du bist nicht gefragt oder lass den zuhause. Sofort muß Peter lachen und er ist, wie er immer war.

Man muß das ganze Leben kämpfen, so auch in der schweren Zeit.....ich habe meine alten Peter fast wieder, denn wer aufgibt hat schon verloren.

LG Veronika

----------

